# canot execute /sbin/rc

## Grook

Hi all, i have a trouble. My pc has been turned off when emerge --update was still running. and now when i`m booting into i see following messages:

```

INIT: version 2.88 booting

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

[      3.607290] init used greatest stack depth: 5304 bytes left

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

INIT: Entering runlevel: 3

INIT: cannot execute "/sbin/rc"

```

How can i solve this?

Thanks in advance.

----------

## krinn

livecd + https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-p-6680077.html#6680077

----------

## Grook

Do you mean that i need to run dispatch-conf?

----------

## depontius

I would suggest that you:

Open the Baselayout2 / OpenRC Migration Guide.

Boot your system from a LiveCD and chroot into your installation.

Run "emerge -ptv baselayout openrc" to make sure that both have been installed/updated.  You need to have OpenRC installed, and baselayout should be version 2.something.  If they're not, run the emerge for real.

Follow the Migration Guide for fixing things back up.  There's more to it than just dispatch-conf or etc-update.

----------

## Grook

Thanks for clarification

----------

